# What knives do you have incoming?



## TKC

*Emerson knives recently had some Mini A-100's the site, and I have been wanting one for eons; and I was able to snag one. I thought about it for a bit, and almost didn't pull the trigger, but they aren't going to be making any for a long time, so I did. I have a black Mini A-100 in the mail!! What knife or knives do you have incoming?*


----------



## akhyar

I have a Spyderco Chaparral CF in the post office that I'm going to collect early nect week and a LionSteel TRE Ti with blue spacer that I just ordered from Lamnia as they have a 10% discount right now.


----------



## smokinbasser

A Case teardrop in white mother of pearl. I collected the peanut pattern for quite some time and recently started on the teardrop pattern. I just got yesterday a Case white MOP trapper. I suspect both patterns will be rather limited supplies. The Case trapper pattern is just a wee bit large and somewhat heavy for pocket carry for me.


----------



## nbp

CRK Seb 21 Lg Insingo with carbon fiber scale from Knife Art. Trying to find my perfect combination of CRKs for every occasion. I love the large Insingo blade!


----------



## TKC

nbp said:


> CRK Seb 21 Lg Insingo with carbon fiber scale from Knife Art. Trying to find my perfect combination of CRKs for every occasion. I love the large Insingo blade!


*Nice!! That is such a sweet combo!! *:twothumbs


----------



## msim

I have a Benchmade mini griptillian with OD handle and black coated blade on the way. My nicest knife for sure. I currently edc a Spyderco Dragonfly G10 or Delica VG-10 depending on my mood.

Edit - it arrived! I love it


----------



## akhyar

Just received this TRE from the postman.
So far, nice detent that it can flip open without any wrist action.


----------



## TKC

*​*


----------



## Str8stroke

Incoming: 
Spyderco Salt Ladybug H1 (Back up knife for my change pocket. I love my Black Pacific Salt)
Two Busse's (Can't freaking wait for these!)
Koster W&SS neck knife. (FYI: I ordered it on 11/2/14, Only 1 update from this guy just a few days ago via forum. Actually, I gave up. I have no clue if I will ever get the knife. Needless to say, I will never order from him again.)


----------



## Abracastabya

Good ol BK2! Never had one so I'm pumped


----------



## Monocrom

Victorinox Hercules on the way! Best bushcraft SAK ever made! 

(Imagine if Leatherman never existed. All multi-tools would look like the Hercules.)

*Also....* After considering the very new Vic Walker model (basically a Bantam with an extra layer to accommodate a saw), I seriously considered just a black-handle Bantam. Now I want a black-handle Waiter instead (sometimes called the Bartender) to go with my red-handle Waiter. Along with the Hercules, I also ordered spare mini-screwdrivers from Vic's official site. The Waiter really needs it since it has no mini screwdriver feature due to the non-standard combo can/bottle-opener tool. So now to track down a black Waiter. Wish me luck!


----------



## TKC

*​Pix Monocrom?*


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry, having a particular issue with my Smartphone. Don't want to get into it. Have no dedicated digital camera. Give me about three days, maybe a bit less, and I'll post pics of my new Hercules. For those who really don't need a full-sized set of pliers with hard wire cutters, it's excellent! 

Also, have hit a dead end with my search for a black scales Waiter. As apparently the very slightly smaller 84mm SAKs come with red plastic scales only. (Except for a couple of incredibly rare branded [as in other company logos made by Victorinox for those companies] limited editions that I couldn't track down.) So, that search is basically over.


----------



## Monocrom

TKC said:


> *​Pix Monocrom?*




Time to keep a promise. 

First pic., an exploded view of the tools. Along the top (and a bit hard to see) sewing reamer, and corkscrew. The tiny eye-glasses micro screwdriver does *not* come standard on the Hercules model. (Honestly, considering the price, it should). I added that myself by buying extra ones direct from the Victorinox shop. And yeah, that's it for the tools on the back of the Hercules. The two philips drivers actually fold deep into the handles. You have to first access the pliers to get to one of the drivers, and the scissors to get to the other one. Overall, a good use of space. Other tools include the toothpick, tweezers, the locking main blade (3" cutting edge, 3.5" blade; and none of the other tools lock) wood saw, standard Vic. can-opener with small slotted screwdriver, bottle-opener larger slotted driver and wire-stripper tool. It doesn't lock into place, but has two positions. 90-degrees and 180. 
[/IMG]http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r482/Monocrom/Herc_tools.jpg[/IMG]
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Next up, check out the thickness when this thing is placed down on its spine. You can just see the outline of the square locking button in the pic. I did post a pic. showing it more clearly, along with a quarter for size comparison of this 111mm SAK. But CPF decided to act up and now I cannot post that pic, nor a link to it. Sorry. 
[/IMG]http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r482/Monocrom/Herc_thick2.jpg[/IMG]
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
A close-up of the admittedly rather small pliers. Great for a variety of bushcraft uses, such as taking a small pot off the fire by gripping onto the pot bale. Though if you need to tighten average-sized nuts or work under the hood of your car, a more traditional multi-tool is going to be best.
[/IMG]http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r482/Monocrom/Herc_pliers.jpg[/IMG]
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

**Note: after clicking on the close-up of the pliers, click on the left arrow to see the 4th pic. that I wasn't able to post here for some bizarre reason.
*
Ultimately, no; it's not a viable replacement for a good reasonably priced multi-tool that centers on a full set of pliers. In fact the Victorinox Hercules is rather pricey. Mine was $106*.*oo, compared to just over $40*.*oo that I paid for my Leatherman Sidekick. Also, for some bizarre reason, this thick and somewhat heavy Victorinox model comes with zero accessories. My Leatherman came with an excellent nylon sheath and the surprisingly well-made Leather carabiner/bottle-opener. (I thought it was going to be rough as Hell with plenty of sharp edges. Nope!) You don't even get a decent quality belt pouch. And it's not like Victorinox has none in its stables. 

(My Victorinox One-hand Hunter XL 111mm model came with a very good nylon belt pouch.)

I wanted the Hercules to see what all the fuss was about in the Bushcraft community. Why is this model arguably the most popular SAK. After getting one, I get it.... Not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Main advantages it has over my Sidekick for example is a longer saw and that sewing awl which the Sidekick lacks. I guess you could add a handy place for a toothpick and tweezers too. The Sidekick beats it in every other regard. Including having a locking saw. I'd give overall fit & finish to the Victorinox though. There are times you will notice that the Sidekick and other budget-leaning multi-tools are built to a price-point. 

In a pack or perhaps with a good strong lanyard hanging off a belt and dangling inside a pocket, I can see the Hercules being a fantastic folding knife back-up to a fixed blade in the woods. And, with a ton of extra versatility you don't get with many other locking folding knife models.... even some from Victorinox. Yes, those extra tools translate into a thick grip. But nothing outrageous. It's thick, but offers a good compromise between the number of useful tools and thickness needed to accommodate those tools.

If anyone has questions about this SAK, feel free to ask.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mono, looks good. I have a Vic knife with the same pliers. They work ok for small light work. I retired it for the Leatherman Skeletool. The pliers are real and I picked up a Bit accessory kit. That kit makes the tool super useful.


----------



## TKC

*​Thank you for the pix.*


----------



## Monocrom

Str8stroke said:


> Mono, looks good. I have a Vic knife with the same pliers. They work ok for small light work. I retired it for the Leatherman Skeletool. The pliers are real and I picked up a Bit accessory kit. That kit makes the tool super useful.



Thank you. My smartphone doesn't do it justice though. Looks even better in real life.


----------



## Monocrom

TKC said:


> *​Thank you for the pix.*




You're Welcome. And you wouldn't believe how many times I've tried to make just this post. CPF is now freezing up like crazy on me. My apologies for not being able to post the pics. directly. Looks like my timing was bad. I'll check back in a few hours.


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Time to keep a promise.
> 
> First pic., an exploded view of the tools. Along the top (and a bit hard to see) sewing reamer, and corkscrew. The tiny eye-glasses micro screwdriver does *not* come standard on the Hercules model. (Honestly, considering the price, it should). I added that myself by buying extra ones direct from the Victorinox shop. And yeah, that's it for the tools on the back of the Hercules. The two philips drivers actually fold deep into the handles. You have to first access the pliers to get to one of the drivers, and the scissors to get to the other one. Overall, a good use of space. Other tools include the toothpick, tweezers, the locking main blade (3" cutting edge, 3.5" blade; and none of the other tools lock) wood saw, standard Vic. can-opener with small slotted screwdriver, bottle-opener larger slotted driver and wire-stripper tool. It doesn't lock into place, but has two positions. 90-degrees and 180.
> 
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> Next up, check out the thickness when this thing is placed down on its spine. You can just see the outline of the square locking button in the pic. I did post a pic. showing it more clearly, along with a quarter for size comparison of this 111mm SAK. But CPF decided to act up and now I cannot post that pic, nor a link to it. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> A close-up of the admittedly rather small pliers. Great for a variety of bushcraft uses, such as taking a small pot off the fire by gripping onto the pot bale. Though if you need to tighten average-sized nuts or work under the hood of your car, a more traditional multi-tool is going to be best.
> 
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> **Note: after clicking on the close-up of the pliers, click on the left arrow to see the 4th pic. that I wasn't able to post here for some bizarre reason.
> *
> Ultimately, no; it's not a viable replacement for a good reasonably priced multi-tool that centers on a full set of pliers. In fact the Victorinox Hercules is rather pricey. Mine was $106*.*oo, compared to just over $40*.*oo that I paid for my Leatherman Sidekick. Also, for some bizarre reason, this thick and somewhat heavy Victorinox model comes with zero accessories. My Leatherman came with an excellent nylon sheath and the surprisingly well-made Leather carabiner/bottle-opener. (I thought it was going to be rough as Hell with plenty of sharp edges. Nope!) You don't even get a decent quality belt pouch. And it's not like Victorinox has none in its stables.
> 
> (My Victorinox One-hand Hunter XL 111mm model came with a very good nylon belt pouch.)
> 
> I wanted the Hercules to see what all the fuss was about in the Bushcraft community. Why is this model arguably the most popular SAK. After getting one, I get it.... Not going to be everyone's cup of tea. Main advantages it has over my Sidekick for example is a longer saw and that sewing awl which the Sidekick lacks. I guess you could add a handy place for a toothpick and tweezers too. The Sidekick beats it in every other regard. Including having a locking saw. I'd give overall fit & finish to the Victorinox though. There are times you will notice that the Sidekick and other budget-leaning multi-tools are built to a price-point.
> 
> In a pack or perhaps with a good strong lanyard hanging off a belt and dangling inside a pocket, I can see the Hercules being a fantastic folding knife back-up to a fixed blade in the woods. And, with a ton of extra versatility you don't get with many other locking folding knife models.... even some from Victorinox. Yes, those extra tools translate into a thick grip. But nothing outrageous. It's thick, but offers a good compromise between the number of useful tools and thickness needed to accommodate those tools.
> 
> If anyone has questions about this SAK, feel free to ask.



There you go


----------



## Monocrom

Thank you! I appreciate the assist. :twothumbs

Going to try this again and get that 4th pic. up. (Fingers crossed.)


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! I made at least five attempts to post Little Red and the Quarter. Nope! No luck. Ven, like a Boss. 

~ Chance


----------



## RedLED

Nothing's incoming, however, this what I have now. Maybe a Spyderco?

Customs:

Emerson
Pat Crawford
Alan Elishewitz
Hinderer
William Henry
Randall's


Productions from:

Hinderer
Vintage Emerson's
1990's Benchmade's
New and vintage Spyderco's
Strider's
SAK's
1998 Micro-tech
Chris Reeve

...and more.


----------



## blackbalsam

Battle Horse Knives - Smokey Mountain Razor


----------



## SubLGT

A Kershaw Cryo Blackwash


----------



## PB Wilson

I've got two Spyderco Mule blade blanks in MAXAMET on the way. Wow am I excited! They just went on sale this morning and I was on the horn to Golden Colorado bright and early.

A tester over at Bladeforums cut 3/4 of a mile of corrugated cardboard with one and it still sliced phone book paper! 

3/4 of a MILE!!!


----------



## PB Wilson

Str8stroke said:


> Koster W&SS neck knife. (FYI: I ordered it on 11/2/14, Only 1 update from this guy just a few days ago via forum. Actually, I gave up. I have no clue if I will ever get the knife. Needless to say, I will never order from him again.)



Koster has for years been behind schedule with his runs of knives. I've patently waited for a few and one (a full-flat ground 3V Bushcrafter) is one of my favorite knives. Frustrating to wait for though. I ended up getting that one when I got an email saying he had some leftovers and I guess I don't have a negative feeling about it like I did with the others I owned. I don't blame you in the least for never ordering from him again. Life's too short and now there are a good number of makers using 3V and crafting wonderful knives.


----------



## SubLGT

Just ordered an all black Kershaw Leek. Amazon price was substantially less than at Knifecenter..


----------



## Monocrom

This technically counts..... A Kershaw Cryo. 

Ironically, been quite awhile since I had a less than 3" bladed one-hander. Guess I'm overdue.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, so; *VERY* excited about this one!!!

ESEE 6. But wait! Not just any ESEE 6. A semi-custom one. I could call it "custom" but not really fits. One of three ESEE 6 blades (okay, two since the most common one is sold out). Choice of several pre-made custom G-10 handle slabs, choice of regular plastic sheath (Boo! The ESEE 5 gets kydex right from the factory.) Or, custom kydex!

So yeah, went with the regular blade option but with partial serrations, towards the back of the edge. It was that or the clipped point version that I really wasn't into. Normally can't stand serrations, but on a wilderness knife; they do come in handy when processing wood for feather sticks. Plus, the serrated pattern is easy to touch up if needed. 

Combination dark green and black G-10 slabs in a beautiful pattern. Plus, Kydex sheath in gunmetal grey with a nice thick leather loop on the back! Oooo.... Can't wait!


----------



## SubLGT

msim said:


> I have a Benchmade mini griptillian with OD handle and black coated blade on the way. My nicest knife for sure. I currently edc a Spyderco Dragonfly G10 or Delica VG-10 depending on my mood.
> 
> Edit - it arrived! I love it



I like that color combination of black + olive drab. The Benchmade Griptilian is now on my "want list". But with a combination sheepsfoot blade, because I prefer a hole rather than a stud for opening the blade.


----------



## RPB

Being from the UK I ma staying within the guidelines so I have both a Red Victorinox Compact and Black Alox Pioneer coming this week.


----------



## CelticCross74

CRKT Shizuka Noh Ken. Have its big brother already. Some of the best knives CRKT has ever made. The Otanashi scares the poop out of non knife people when I pull it out so going downsize a bit


----------



## TKC

*I have a NavEDC that will be on it's way to me, as of today!!*


----------



## roger-roger

Spyderco Gen 1 Endura, full serration.


----------



## CelticCross74

got the Shizuka today awesome knife. Have a ZT 0566 CF M390 on its way to me now


----------



## Monocrom

VG1 Cold Steel SRK arrived just a little while ago. :twothumbs

Very underrated knife. Have no desire to get the current version with the ridiculous increase in price due to new choice in blade steel. So yeah, went with an older version and was happy to get it. Truth is I tried to track down a New Old Stock AUS-8 version instead. But that one was definitely too difficult. Fold one source for the VG1 non-laminated version..... And I jumped on it like a politician jumps head long into scandal!


----------



## TKC




----------



## CelticCross74

got the CFM390 ZT 0566 in the mail today and holy poop its amazing!


----------



## CelticCross74

now ZT 0550 Gen3 due next week


----------



## TKC

*​Pix, please!*


----------



## Str8stroke

CelticCross74 said:


> now ZT 0550 Gen3 due next week


 LOL That is funny. 

TKC: What knife is that you posted above. Y'all try and post what gear you have in the pics. That knife looks great.


----------



## CelticCross74

will post pics. Well it is called a "Gen 3" due to the steel insert on the lock bar has a bit different of cut out on the lock side.

















Just got the above. In order ZT 0566 CFM390, Shizuka Noh Ken, the surprisingly good SOG Mini Recon, Buck 547 S30V and finally scored a ZDP-189 Al Mar Eagle HD.


----------



## TKC

Str8stroke said:


> LOL That is funny.
> 
> TKC: What knife is that you posted above. Y'all try and post what gear you have in the pics. That knife looks great.



*That is the Dervish **Knives NavEDC, that I mentioned was incoming. I am sorry, I should have mentioned that in my pix.*


----------



## CelticCross74

Just received my new Mcusta Tactility in the mail today this thing is incredible! My first Mcusta. Came out the box astonishingly sharp fit and finish are flawless.


----------



## kelmo

555-1!


----------



## 1loopy

I just got my Hoback Kwaiback MK4 UHEP. Its an impressive little flipper that takes up no pocket room.


----------



## nbp

Cocobolo Mnandi coming this week. My first Mnandi - working my way through the CRK families.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Just pay pal'd member for an essential mil3 that I have crazy mod plans for 

Trits in scales and bead 11 total 
Stabilized redwood scales 
Mosaic pins and brass liners
Fancy file work on the spine


I'm gonna make a mil spec fixed blade into a work of art then edc it


----------



## Monocrom

* Still* waiting for my BK9 with Micarta slabs and kydex sheath. Not happy.


----------



## kelmo

kelmo said:


> 555-1!



At last I got my shipping notification. The vendor I purchased the knife from has had it backordered for a while...


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, still waiting. This stinks since the online custom sheath site was recommended by a certain YouTube channel that steered me in the right direction earlier on where I picked up my semi-custom ESEE 6. 

Remember when knife companies supplied quality sheaths with their knives. Nowadays some don't even give you a sheath. And usually it's some of the better production companies out there. All of a sudden we're supposed to be grateful to the ones that at least give use garbage sheaths with their knives. In another ten years, it'll be "Supply your own handles." 

If I had to do it all over again, I'd just buy an ESEE Junglas (which comes with a fantastic stock sheath included) and just be done with it. 

Will post pics. of my BK9 and the custom kydex sheath IF they ever arrive.


----------



## TKC

*Well that stinks on ice!

Yeah, that is awful that when you buy a new, and like you said, a knife from one of the better production companies, a freakin' sheath! Sheesh. 

I hope you get your knife & sheath soon.*


----------



## Monocrom

I do too. Thanks for the support. It's appreciated.


----------



## TKC

*​You are most welcome!*


----------



## kelmo

Just ordered a 580-2 from REI. With a 20% off coupon I got it for $135!

Time to sell my 580...


----------



## ingineer

Lone Wolf Paul Executive[h=1]*Higo no Kami 10 Pocket Knife by Nagao Seisakusho*[/h]


----------



## ingineer

Try Higonokami


----------



## Poppy

Ontario Knife Company SP-2 survival arrived today, to compliment my OKC "Old Hickory" which is 40 years old this year.


----------



## irongate

That SP2 is a nice knife it can use some touch up a bit from the factor. Enjoy it. I carry it all the time in the jeep


----------



## Poppy

Thanks.
Actually the SP2 is my son's. Hopefully we'll play with it a little this weekend. I'm undecided, if I'll just take his when I go camping, get one of my own, get one that is longer, get a holster for the "Old Hickory", or get an SP8 machete.


----------



## Illum

Got a pair of 38" blades coming in for the Snapper tractor.... does that count?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Yep. Lol.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

RAT-7 with custom G10 handle slabs, custom kydex sheath, and Leather belt loop backing for it originally made for another knife company that ordinarily is on a different sheath. Looks like I'll definitely be getting it before my BK9, with optional factory micarta scales, and a different custom kydex sheath for that knife. I'll give them until Dec. 3rd to contact me. But it looks like the folks at one custom kydex site are likely getting a Jeer, while the individual handling my RAT-7 order will be getting a Cheer. We'll see..... Oh yeah, another ESEE Zancuda. It's shipping with my RAT-7. Got one already, and in short order it has become my favorite EDC knife. Yes, even toppling my former King of the Mountain, my Spyderco Delica4.


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> Got a pair of 38" blades coming in for the Snapper tractor.... does that count?



Let me know if you want a couple of custom G10 scales for those. I know a guy..... :lolsign:


----------



## SubLGT

I live near the Buck factory in Idaho, and they will be having their Christmas sale in a week. I am going to visit the factory store, and take a look at the large Spitfire folding knife. 
http://www.buckknives.com/product/spitfire-knife/0722FAM01/

If they price it under $30, an orange one will likely be coming home with me.


----------



## redvalkyrie

I have a purple handled Spyderco Delica 4, Spyderco Centofante Memeory, and a Kershaw Launch 4 all n their way. My interest in knives recently reemerged when I bought Benchmade 940....then the 300...then a Military in 110 steel....and then...well, you get the idea.


----------



## nbp

Piranha X, black with black blade. Sold my Spyderco Autonomy so I wanted to get another automatic in my pocket and the Piranhas seemed neat.


----------



## Superslim

Waiting on a Strider SMF with gunner grips. It's my first. I can't wait.


----------



## Poppy

A Ka Bar leather sheath should be here Tuesday for the "Old Hickory"
Hopefully an Ontario Knife Company SP8 Machete will arrive today, to compliment the pair below.



Poppy said:


> Ontario Knife Company SP-2 survival arrived today, to compliment my OKC "Old Hickory" which is 40 years old this year.



The SP8 came in today!







Another picture for sizing:


----------



## Joseph08

I am really looking forward to own a Hunter Spring Assisted Knife. The sharp blade with a smooth flipper really attracts me.


----------



## Christoph

Just got this it goes well with my spy


----------



## Monocrom

Latest version, manual open _*Benchmade Stryker.*_

Had one of the original liner-lock models back in the day when I was just a teenager. After awhile, my knife and I would soon be parted. Very unfortunate. That was decades ago, and yes; only recently have I had the chance to replace it. Latest version has Benchmade's Axis-lock. :thumbsdow 

Anyone else remember when Benchmade literally made the absolute best liner-locks in the industry? Even better than what you found on custom-made knives back then. Then overnight, Axis-lock was introduced and literally all their best selling liner-lock models were soon discontinued one-by-one. All, except the Stryker. Eventually, it too fell. Only to be resurrected with an Axis-lock and thumb-stud openers instead of its original thumb-disks. Okay, the studs are an improvement. Glad I found one with an uncoated plain edge blade like my original.


----------



## bigburly912

I bought a cheap Hobo style Ka-Bar knife because I kept losing auctions on the Case hobo I actually wanted. : D


----------



## Croquette

Got my micro praetorian last week. Fun little knife.


----------



## arek98

Ordered released yesterday Busse Nano Fusion Natural Outlaw, BIG Satin Finish with tan-black G10 handle
May take some time to arrive though. Long line.
http://www.bussecombat.com/nano-fusion-natural-outlaw-big-satin-finish/


----------



## Masrock

msim said:


> I have a Benchmade mini griptillian with OD handle and black coated blade on the way. My nicest knife for sure. I currently edc a Spyderco Dragonfly G10 or Delica VG-10 depending on my mood.
> 
> Edit - it arrived! I love it


Wow! Most beautifull knife i seen! Where you buy it?


----------



## ChocolateLab33

I have a Spyderco Smock coming tomorrow.


----------



## bigburly912

I am getting another custom designed knife by 17 year old smith Wyatt Breese. This time I am getting him to make me a Sgian-Dubh.


----------



## Nimitz68

I picked up two Medfords directly from Greg at the NRAAM last weekend in Indianapolis. A TFF-H and a Praetorian T with blue anodized Ti hardware and George Washington graphic. Absolutely wonderful knives.


----------



## RedLED

Masrock said:


> Wow! Most beautifull knife i seen! Where you buy it?



Great combination!!


----------



## RedLED

Monocrom said:


> Latest version, manual open _*Benchmade Stryker.*_
> 
> Had one of the original liner-lock models back in the day when I was just a teenager. After awhile, my knife and I would soon be parted. Very unfortunate. That was decades ago, and yes; only recently have I had the chance to replace it. Latest version has Benchmade's Axis-lock. :thumbsdow
> 
> Anyone else remember when Benchmade literally made the absolute best liner-locks in the industry? Even better than what you found on custom-made knives back then. Then overnight, Axis-lock was introduced and literally all their best selling liner-lock models were soon discontinued one-by-one. All, except the Stryker. Eventually, it too fell. Only to be resurrected with an Axis-lock and thumb-stud openers instead of its original thumb-disks. Okay, the studs are an improvement. Glad I found one with an uncoated plain edge blade like my original.



Mono, 

They did make the best liner-locks, and I bought several in the mid 90's, tossed them in the back of the safe, and forgot about them for years, and never used them. This includes a rare butterfly model. They are as nice as anything today, and that includes customs!! At least that is my opinion.

When I unearthed them, I could not believe the time had passed so quickly. I also have the pre-numbered original Axis locks from a knife dealer I knew in Arizona, and at the time, we did not know they would be as popular as they turned out to be!


----------



## Monocrom

I was just amazed how quickly the best liner-lock company in the industry abandoned their Bread & Butter so completely for the (then) brand new and untested Axis-lock. :shakehead


----------



## Nimitz68

My latest Medford Knife and Tool:







Praetorian Swift non-safety auto


----------



## Monocrom

Really don't want to go into the reasons why, and own quite a few Made in the USA Spyderco models. However, will be honest about the fact that I have two _*Spyderco Byrd Harrier 2 models*_ on the way to me. Both with black handles, satin finished blades. One Plain edge, the other a 50/50 Combo serrated edged model.


----------



## kelmo

I got a Mini Griptillian (SV30) incoming! I needed one with black scales to go with my SF Titan.


----------



## scout24

I've got a Victorinox Swisschamp inbound. I've been on a SAK kick recently, having bought a couple donors for modding projects. Recently added a wood saw and fish scaler to a Compact. They are fairly inexpensive and fun.


----------



## bykfixer

I've been carrying a pocket knife since 3rd grade. I graduated from sneaking a Hot Wheels car everywhere I went to a pocket knife between 2nd n 3rd grade. They were always little single blade lock back type. Usually a cheap junky kind that did not hold an edge well. 

In my 20's my pop showed me how to properly hone an edge that would last, regardless of metal. Of course some holds better than others but he showed me how to get one to last beyond slicing open a couple of cardboard boxes with a surgical stainless blade. I always had brands like Barlow because they were readily available and inexpensive. My pop had German made numbers his pop had gotten from his pop. The blades were about 1/3 gone from being sharpened a million billion times over multiple decades. 

I had a Buck for a while but kept losing that model. I mean like 3 days after buying it… gone. After the fourth one disappeared I bought a $3 junk one at Northern Tools and spent about 20 hours putting an edge on it. It could slice open all kinds of stuff before needing a 20 minute tune up. But then I tried one with that new kind of lock and nearly sliced my finger off trying to close it. Me and that front mount lock just did not meld. So I went back to a rear locking Buck again. And again within days it was gone. The curse continued. 

I carried that $3 unit a few more years but recently tried a Gerber that comes with a aaa minimag. That's my EDC now along with a twin blade imperial that used to belong to my dad.


----------



## bigburly912

I have another Case sodbuster coming. This one a raccoon model. : D


----------



## wraithpc

Busy week for knives! Pair of DLT red M390 Para 3s, ColdSteel AD15, Kapara, and a Smock!


----------



## light-modder

I have my first Chaves coming. It’s a 229 Ultramar. Also coming with one of his pry tools and a hank.


----------



## Modernflame

I've placed an order for a Bark River Knives JX6 in Elmax steel. This is my first fixed blade, my first Bark River, and my first convex ground blade. A little outside the norm for me, but I really want an outdoor/camping type companion knife.


----------

